# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Brackets for handrail

## me3_neuralfibre

I have an internal staircase in a stairwell. There is currently no handrail.  
Walls are plasterboard.  
I could either 
a) Do a "bracketed" rail with some stainless brackets and a length of ladies waist- but I can't find a source 
b) Do some funky "integrated" handrail where it's flush with the plasterboard.  
Any tips on what others do / what works better.  
(a) would be my preference, but where do I buy the brackets? 
Thanks
Paul

----------


## Hoppy

Behind the plasterboard you will have vertical studs at either 450mm centres or 600mm centres. You can purchase handrail brackets and timber handrailing from any good builders supply. Fix the brackets to the plasterboard with screws long enough to go through the plasterboard and into the vertical studs. Install the brackets at not more than 1800mm centres. The handrail should be positioned at 865mm above the nosing of the strair tread. A couple of coats of polyurethane on the timber and it will look fantastic.

----------


## Ken-67

Brackets are available from Bretts at Windsor. Ask in the architectural section

----------

